# MP/MN 35 NPN



## okstateblues (Aug 27, 2020)

Has anyone ever used these before? Info is pretty hard to find on these but I got them from stompboxparts.com just for poops and shoots for a tone bender clone. I know they are low gain but I'm curious about pin out as the lack any markings aside from MP35 and "8808" stamped around the top. Also there is a number 2 stamped at the very top. Any info would be greatly appreciated.









						МП35 (MP35) Transistor - NOS Soviet NPN Germanium
					

MP35 / MN35




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## okstateblues (Aug 27, 2020)

Also found this too. Don't know if it is top or bottom view


----------



## temol (Aug 28, 2020)

It's a bottom view. 




__





						Транзисторы МП25, МП26, МП35, МП36, МП37, МП38. Маркировка, цоколевка, параметры.
					

Транзисторы МП25, МП26, МП35, МП36, МП37, МП38. Маркировка, цоколевка, параметры.



					elektrikaetoprosto.ru
				




this may be handy sometimes


			http://kkbweb.narod.ru/spravochnik/vt/poleviki.files/image002.gif
		



			http://kkbweb.narod.ru/spravochnik/vt/bipolyar_maloi_power.files/image002.gif
		



			http://kkbweb.narod.ru/spravochnik/vt/bipolyar_sredn_and_bolchoi.files/image002.gif


----------



## okstateblues (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you very much. Have you ever used any of these and what did you think?


----------



## temol (Aug 29, 2020)

I have never used MP35 so cannot help you with this.

T.


----------



## HamishR (Sep 1, 2020)

I haven't used the MP35 but have used the MP38 plenty of times - the Ge transistor, not the gun. They're generally low gain but sound great. I believe that the Russian Ge Transistors generally all use the same pinout. I've built some beautiful sounding Tonebenders and Skreddy hybrids with them. The key with all Ge trannys is to try a bunch in the circuit, and the Russian Ges have the edge there because they are significantly cheaper.


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 1, 2020)

This is good you can use English letters in the search doesn't need to be Russian cyrillic 

How accurate it is I don't know but when I've used it pinouts have been fine 





__





						Welcome transistor-spravochnik.ru - BlueHost.com
					

Bluehost - Top rated web hosting provider - Free 1 click installs For blogs, shopping carts, and more. Get a free domain name, real NON-outsourced 24/7 support, and superior speed. web hosting provider php hosting cheap web hosting, Web hosting, domain names, front page hosting, email hosting...



					transistor-spravochnik.ru


----------

